# Latest toll refine



## Geo (Jun 18, 2016)

This is my last toll refine. I have some more dropping but this is the biggest part. 58 grams of refined gold. Almost two ounces.


----------



## Smack (Jun 18, 2016)

Lookin good down South 8)


----------



## mls26cwru (Jun 18, 2016)

nice!


----------



## pimpneightez (Jun 18, 2016)

What kind of material?


----------



## Geo (Jun 18, 2016)

pimpneightez said:


> What kind of material?



Mostly incinerated chips. The smaller amount is from black fiber processors.


----------



## Geo (Jun 19, 2016)

Here's the little bars from it minus my part.


----------



## upcyclist (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice!


----------

